# Ont Sci Ctr archery range--current condition



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

My report...........2 feet of snow.

Can't wait to get out shooting!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

2 ft of snow in nord bay, okay, sounds right, any clear ground yet?

hey anyone in the Haliburton Gooderham Bancroft area want to tell me how the melt is going? or is it all frozen still?


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*CC46 re Ontario Science Centre Range*

I, "we" shoot there all year round. Snow. slush. mud, hot cold, in the summer usually there at sun up etc.
I don't know who you are but you cannot come often as the hill you slid down hasn't had the stairs there for the past three years.
Always a great bunch of archers. I was there to-day(Sunday, Mar. 7th.) by 9:00am and already many archers were there.
We have a great realtionship with the Toronto Parks Dept. and it was our group that put up the target butts last year. and we will do so this year.
It is vandals who destroy the butts, archers who shoot broadheads that ruin them and slobs who don't pick up after themselves that cause the trash build up around the butts and range.
It is our group that each spring cleans up the range and tries to keep it that way.
Please come and enjoy the range, introduce yourself and good shooting,
Regards


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

cc46 said:


> Incase anyone is considering shooting at the Ontario Science Centre in Don Mills, I'm just is back from shooting there today.
> 
> It was 8C at noon today, and 10C just before 3pm.
> 
> ...


What's the cost to shoot there? And are there certain hours?

Thanks...Mike


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No charge, any hours. It's a piece of parkland with a fence around it and several target butts at different distances. No supervision.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Stash said:


> No charge, any hours. It's a piece of parkland with a fence around it and several target butts at different distances. No supervision.


Oh that's awesome!! Have you shot there Stan? Is it worth a day trip for practice or until Caledon is up and ready??

Mike


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

When I was living in Toronto I spent hours and hours at that range, for more than 20 years. Haven't been there in maybe 6 or 7 years though.

No, not worth the drive from where you are. Caledon is OK to shoot right now if you want and it's at least an hour and a half closer.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Suwat, Wil, 

Sorry, not sure I know you either, my name is Chuck Cooper, I make it to the Sci Ctr range about 6 or 8 times a year. It's only 12km from where I live, Caledon is 66km, YCB is 58km and Saugeen is over 140km so I trip over to OSC when I want to shoot a hundred arrows or so. 

Next time I am there I will try and say hello to all the trad guys there. I am one of the Oly guys, green Hoyt, tripod and scope at the 50m or 70m butts. 

My history at OSC is 2005 to present and 1975 to 1982. There was no fence in the 70s and the trees are all larger now. The hill behind the line, beyond the fence was just a grassy knoll back then. And yes I remember the stairs you mention where I said I slid down in the mud. It's automatic for me to go down the hill at that spot, the mud surprised me this time, no harm no fowl. 

Anyway, I appreciate the work on the butts.

Cheers bud, keep them in the centre!

Chuck


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cc46*

Very glad to have you come on down. Many of you oly guys and gals are often there. And some Japanese traditionalists also.
Yup we are mostly recurve, longbow, flatbow and selfbow guys and we sometimes make a lot of noise so you will be able to pick us out of the crowd. When we are all there, there are about 20 of us. Aged from 84 to teens and male and the fairer sex.
As a note to those who are reading this. 
About three years ago crossbows were banned from the OSC range due to some (many) at hunting season who came down under the influence and waved fully cocked and bolted bows around, pointed them up and down the line and one of those time there were families effected. 
The parks contaced the police and unforutnately crossbows are now banned.
Again as a note those who insist on using broadheads wheather on the butts or their own butt becareful as Toronto's Finest make regular checks.
Sorry another caution. Last year my friend was collecting his arrows from a butt and had his possibles bag (knapsack) on one of the picnic tables. Two young boys grabbed his knapsack and he lost over $500.00 worth of stuff. Bow scale. points, multi-tool, knives, tabs, sights, etc etc . 
So if you are alone there keep your belongings at the butt you are using.
Regards


----------



## cruzctrl (Feb 24, 2010)

suwat said:


> I, "we" shoot there all year round. Snow. slush. mud, hot cold, in the summer usually there at sun up etc.
> I don't know who you are but you cannot come often as the hill you slid down hasn't had the stairs there for the past three years.
> Always a great bunch of archers. I was there to-day(Sunday, Mar. 7th.) by 9:00am and already many archers were there.
> We have a great realtionship with the Toronto Parks Dept. and it was our group that put up the target butts last year. and we will do so this year.
> ...


I am fairly new to archery and have met several really helpful people at this range. 
You mentioned a cleanup/repair spring cleaning? Has a date been set? Is there a "club" "group" somewhere online to access info about organizing things there (facebook group/toronto meet up group/private forum even)?

You mention our group and we, how do I help and get involved with we?
And what are the rules of etiquette? I have left targets up for others to shoot on the butts, is that bad? I know they eventually come apart and make a mess but I assumed it was ok, as long as if you find a mess you pick it up as the target has reached "useless" stage.
I would like to get involved in helping rebuild the butts and some general maintenance but I can't find anything on-line about it.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ontario Science Centre*

Hello Cruzctrl,
Great to have you on board. To answer you question there isn't any ORGANIZED group at the OSC Range just a bunch of great archers of all stripes who love the range and want to keep it.

Many thanks for your offer of support and I am sure your help will be needed this spring.

This weekend March 20/21 looks poor for shooting but next Sat or Sun about midmorning come on down 
(weather permitting) and introduce yourself.

We are mostly Traditional shooters but we tolerate the wheelie guys and gals lol. and give them some advantage with shooting as the target and usually the deer go to sleep before they loose an arrow lol.

We are just getting together with Toronto Parks to get the butt materials cut and delivered so as for now we haven't a date to get them back in shape.

My e-mail is [email protected] so give me a shout.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey, made it down on wednesday, shot 100 arrows, 

the field is wet, puddles at the line and soggy, 

about a dozen folks with kids up close to the targets and a couple of trad and compound guys

I shot the left 90m, but I walked up to find a dry spot in the field, shot at about 70m away, when I hit the gold it went thru, but the wind was from behind me and it switched left and right, some ends my bow arm moved 3 ft, very humbling

I watch a pair of hawks picking up the thermals off the field....ahhh outside again

maybe again on sat, anyone else going?


----------

